# Goat Polio



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

We have 1 1/2 year old wether that has come down with Goat Polio. Yesterday he started stumbling around and acted disoriented. We did some quick research and checked feed etc... Discovered some of the goat pellets that they ate on Thursday were going bad. We quickly got him some vitamin B tablets crushed up and deliverd down his throat. We then made a trip to TSC and got vitamin B thiamine and gave an IM shot. He did eat some good pellet with probiotic on it. Called the vet and he said to start giving LA200 along with the thiamine once daily. This AM he was stronger but still is not seeing well....yet some how managed to escape a six wire electric fence during the night. The doctor said to also give banamine. I am picking up the LA200 on my way home today... Where can I get banamine? Nothing at TSC.

What else can I do? He did get another shot SQ this morning of the vitamin B...

Any help would be appreciated




Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Banamine is a prescription drug that you have to get from the vet. You can't overdose the Vit. B's as any unneeded 
vitamins get peed out. Goat Polio is a Vit. B1 Thiamine deficiency. Here is a good article from Onion Creek Ranch. 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/polio-listeriosis-signs-treatment-112786/ The Goat Spot one is also excellent.
Good luck to you.


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

We are pushing the vitamins....should I drench the goat with some bounce back as well? If so how much?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## megg16 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes but I don't know how much. When my goat had it I gave Gatorade per vets advice. It takes a long time for them to recover so be patient. Good luck. Hopefully someone with more knowledge will answer your question.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is good to treat for both Listeriosis and polio since both present the same symptoms...

Thiamine and Penicillin dosed per the article Goats rock listed....You will see quick recovery with Polio and longer recovery with Listeriosis...Banamine is needed tohelp reduce brain swelling

as long as he is eating and drinking on his own, then drenchingis not necessary ...but if not then yes..drench him..if he is not eating..you can make a moosh of alfalfa pellets and yogurt and water or use ACV and drench with a turkey baster..keeping him fed and hydrated will help him fight this


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It is best if you can get concentrated B1 but it has to be from the vet. The complex shots have 100mg per cc whereas the pure has 500mg. You do not have to shoot as much and it works better/faster. Our vet also gave the antibiotic Nuflor and said it is better for Polio. That is also RX only. If you cannot do the vet, like me, you must tough it out with massive doses of Bcomplex and LA200 or PenG. Careful with the antibiotics. We lost one to anaphylaxis due to an overdose. Max on the Pen is 1cc per 10 pounds (normal is 1 cc per 20). I am not sure of LA dose.
This is what I got here on TGS when my Nimrod went down.

"I successfully treated my young doeling with polio using Fortified B Complex, if you have just B Complex, the doses need to be much higher split it into 2 syringes and give in 2 different areas.....The extra vitamins won't hurt, they pee them out.

Get a minimum of 12cc into Nimrod and 1cc per 10lbs Pen G...just in the case it's Listeria, it's best to treat for both since they have similar symptoms, injections need to be done every 6 hours for 24 hours....if it's polio, you'll see improvement within the first hour or 2 with the initial B Comp injection. "


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know anything about polio BUT i know when you give la200 and penicillin one cancels the other out.......can't remember which one does so might not hurt to check that out if you already gave the la200
And plan to switch


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. Vet hooked me up with LA 200 and a couple doses of banamine. We turned our electric fence off because he keeps running into it and getting shocked and then because he is disoriented he bolts through it. He was out again when I got home from work. 
We got him to take some hay and some water with probiotic in it. Had to use a large syringe to squirt into his throat. His eyes look more alert this evening but he still acts like he does not see well? Tried to get him to stay in the shed but he just wants to wander. Will check on him again before bed and again in the AM. 




Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Personally I would switch to Pen, using the dose given on Tenn. meat goats sight.....Jessica is correct that you can not use both pen and la 200 at the same time...so you will need to with 24 hours..

You still will need the thiamine or fortified B complex (it should have at least 100mg thiamine in it) 

banamine needs tobe 1 cc per 100# once daily for at least three days...he may need longer if this is listeriosis...

give pen sub Q which is way less painful then la 200 as well..

hope he feels better quickly for you...


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

What is pen? Penicillin. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes penicillin :-D


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I am not giving both pen and LA at same time. 

Went out to see how he was doing and he was standing in the rain shower...he can't find the shed..so got him in the shed and dried him off a bit and he shook off a couple times. He just bumps into the walls and won't settle down. The rain has stopped so if he finds his way out again at least he won't get wet

I took it as a good sign that he was chewing his cud and belching some.




Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand you are not using both...Im only suggesting instead of the LA 200 you use the penicillin...Im sorry I was confusing! :? 

Its great he has an active rumen...I would pen him up where he cant hurt himself or get in a fix or stuck in the rain again...When we had a buck with polio...he was blind, couldnt walk straight...we would find him stuck in a corner..it was sad...we penned him and didnt leave water out for him since if he fell into the water head first he would not be able to get out and drown..which meant I had to go out several times a day and offer him water...wic once under his nose her drank well...
withhow you discrib him tonight, he is still way off...how often is he getting the B complex and Antibiotics? did you give the Banamine and if so , how much/


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

He got 1.5 ml of banamine last night and will get 1.5 tonight. He get 5 ml of thiamine once day and we just started the antibiotic last night. He will get more tonight and continue the regiment. Not sure how long to keep giving the thiamine?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

This morning he was finally laying down with his brothers, no more wandering all night. All three laying out under the stars by the hay bunk. He was chewing on his cud and belching. I did syringe some more water with probiotics down his throat. 

Thanks again every one for all the advice. This is our first sick goat.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like he is responding..thiamine needs to be given for at least 24 hours AFTER all symptoms have left....I prefer to go a week after 100% well, but decrease the amount and frequency ...ween him off the thiamine...

so 1 1/2 cc pf banamine..I am assuming he is 150#..?
thiamine is 4-5 cc per 100# 
how much antibiotics if he getting ??


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a vet that gave me the prescription for banamine. Following his direction. Weight is around 110. I do not have an accurate way to measure, based on comparison lifting right now. Suggestions on best way to weigh a goat?




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

He is getting 5 ml of antibiotics as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if he is dairy...you can use this chart..http://fiascofarm.com/goats/weight-chart.htm

Once you get his weight..which is a very close estimate this route...then I would adjust medication based on that finding...

Banamine 1 cc per 100# once a day
and LA 200 or Pen is 1 cc per 20# twice daily

best wishes


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the chart. He is Saanen/Nubian mix. I appreciate all your assistance. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope that he is feeling better. I sort of left you with info to read and never came back, 
sorry. We put our electric line in and they nicked my phone/internet line. But, I knew
people with way more knowledge than I have would give good advice. 
Sending you good thoughts for a speedy recovery for your goat!


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks he seemed better this evening when we got home from work. He was moving around in a more normal way. He still does not see well yet...but I think that is improving as well. Poor guy has been a pin cushion with all the shots.

A side note...I noticed one of the other boys had bottle jaw? So we quickly got some ivermec plus in him. He has energy and is eating and pooping pellets. Apparently I am suppose to be learning all of this at once. I suppose I should treat all of them with the wormer. 

I assume the worm cycle is broken in the winter because grazing does not occur? 

Sorry you had problems with the electrical install.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## megg16 (Oct 31, 2014)

If this helps I tend to worm mine all at the same time. I have 3 doe's two have nice pink eyes and one is anemic (poor baby) she is so run down from it but that prompted me to worm my other two. For me personally it is easier to worm them at the same time. Now if that's the correct way to do it I'm not sure but it works for me. I am happy to read that yours seem to be doing better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

SO sorry you are dealing with so much at once....be sur eto check for anemia which is common along side Bottle jaw..but as I recently found..not always : ) check lower inner eye lids for color..if hes pale start red cell or injectable iron..B 12 and lots of greenborwse such as leaves, vines cedar or pine..all help in anmemia recovery...mxing 50/50 ACV and water drencing 20-30 cc once daily also help speed recovery...



> I tend to worm mine all at the same time


although it seems this is easiest, its better not to worm unless justified..worming without need can cause resistance to wormers..

best wishes..glad to hear you buck is a bit better today...


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

What ACV?



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Apple Cider Vinegar the unfiltered with the mother is best


----------

